# Harmony Remotes



## computerjock (Sep 9, 2009)

I am considering of getting a Harmony Remote to consolidate my remotes. I wanted to see if anyone has used one with Tivo.


----------



## FrodoB (Jan 3, 2005)

Yup. My 670 works fabulously. Controls the TiVo, receiver, TV, Monoprice HDMI switcher, necessary adjustments to TV settings for the Wii (since the console itself is Bluetooth), and the PS3 by use of a Schmartz PS3IR-PRO that converts IR to Bluetooth for Blu-Ray movies. The only difficulties (not really the remote's fault) are that sometimes the IR signal tends to bleed between devices, and so you sometimes have to adjust timings of when the codes are sent to get everything to work properly.


----------



## orangeboy (Apr 19, 2004)

I've got a 628 that I use to control my Tivo Series 2, Tivo Series 3, Yamaha receiver, Sony DVD player, and Vizio TV. It also took care of a SA 4250HDC settop cable box. Having only one remote totally rocks! I have found though that the "Aspect" function does not work unless you use the "Window" button. I'm sure I could swap those functions around using the Harmony software, but it hasn't bothered me that much yet.


----------



## dagap (Dec 5, 2003)

I've a 6-something. HR10-250. HR21-700. Sammy DLP. Onkyo receiver, Philips DVD player, some old VCR.

Works fine. Activities:
"Watch TiVo"
"Watch Tivo Surround"
"Watch DTV"
"Watch DVD"
"Watch DVD Surround"
"Watch VCR"
"Listen to radio"
"Listen to Satellite" (XM/Sirius channels via onkyo)


----------



## 2004raptor (Dec 31, 2005)

Ditto on the 670. Lay out is very good for Tivo. 

I also have an older 880 for the living room that allows almost anyone to watch TV/DVD/Blu Ray/Wii because it's so easy to use.


----------



## ewilts (Feb 26, 2002)

computerjock said:


> I am considering of getting a Harmony Remote to consolidate my remotes. I wanted to see if anyone has used one with Tivo.


http://letmegooglethatforyou.com/?q=tivo+harmony+remote


----------



## gbrown (Oct 31, 2006)

I have a Harmony One and love it. It is the simplest to setup. The key layout is very amenable to the TiVo. The Internet setup allowed me to create custom keys to immediately go to certain screens by programming the TiVo key sequence. If you need RF control, a friend just bought the Harmony 900 and is also impressed with setup and ease of use.


----------



## jbernardis (Oct 22, 2003)

I have a harmony 1 and love it. The ability to customize it for my home theater is second only to my old Philips Pronto. My only gripe with the Harmony is that when I am 2x fast forwarding through commercials, and hit the play button when the show restarts, there is a lag - I almost always have to hit the instant replay button to go back a few seconds. This NEVER happens to me with the peanut, so I know it's not my reaction time.


----------



## richsadams (Jan 4, 2003)

Harmony 670 here. Controls all sorts of CE's we have. I like that it's laid out similarly to the TiVo Glo remote. Works like a charm! :up:


----------



## bluemcduff (Sep 8, 2007)

Harmony 676 for me--It's so good all the other remotes I have are gathering dust.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

I've been using Harmony remotes since my pre-Logitech 768. I've been using a "for Xbox 360" model for the past few years. I love 'em.

BTW, this is the wrong forum for this thread. I just did a forum search for "Harmony" in title and there are 244 threads on the topic already.


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

I've used a Harmony 680 and a Harmony One with a Tivo. Works smoothly. Only non-100&#37; device with my Harmony is my PS3, and that's primarily since I'm using the cheap Nyko IR device and not the Logitech interface.


----------



## mburnno (Oct 1, 2003)

I use the Harmony One remote and it kicks ass hands down! :up: 
Best remote I have every used for the money.


----------



## bigpatky (Apr 23, 2008)

just got myself a harmony 880 for $99 at costco. they have a million of them right now. anyway, a question for those with harmony and tivo hd. i'm just getting used to it.

i've got activities and devices. when i choose the tivo as a device, i can't adjust the volume on my tv. is there a way to program that in without it being an "activity?" the problem is when i'm using the activity which includes the tivo and tv and i accidentally get out of that activity by hitting the wrong button, i can't choose that activity again, or it will turn the tv off (thinking the tv is off already) because of that, i'll just choose the tivo as a device, but i can't adjust the volume unless i choose the tv as a device and go back and forth. any help?

thanks


----------



## kaszeta (Jun 11, 2004)

bigpatky said:


> the problem is when i'm using the activity which includes the tivo and tv and i accidentally get out of that activity by hitting the wrong button, i can't choose that activity again, or it will turn the tv off (thinking the tv is off already)


Hitting the activity button twice will take you back into the current activity.


----------



## bigpatky (Apr 23, 2008)

thanks. i'll try that. is there a good source to learn all the features of the remote that you know of besides the manual?


----------



## Yog (Feb 3, 2002)

I've had an old Harmony 680 and now have an 880. Love it.


----------



## pyee (Apr 30, 2003)

Yog said:


> I've had an old Harmony 680 and now have an 880. Love it.


My Harmony 880 was defective out of the box. The replacement that Logitech sent me was a refurb (not unexpected). The up volume button is really hard to press (unlike the down volume). I would have returned my 880 for a new one from the store if I hadn't waited so long to actually unbox the bugger and try it out. Logitech support was fine, but a new replacement (from the store) would have been better (than a refurb from Logitech) had I the option.

Other than that, I love the 880. Does everything well except control my PS3 (even with the Nikko adapter).


----------

